# USB-Soundgeräte funktionieren nicht



## Freak (13. Oktober 2009)

Abend,

das Situation ist folgende:

Ich habe ein Headset mit Klinkenanschlüssen, die ich an der onboard-Soundkarte anschließe - alles einwandfrei.

Aber wenn ich meine USB-Soundkarte dazwischenschalte, ist der Sound stark verzerrt.

Gleiches Spiel mit meinem USB-Mirkofon (welches gar keinen Klinkenanschluss besitzt). Auch das gibt angeschlossen nur eine ganz verzerrte Aufnahme.

Auszuschließen ist, dass die Hardware kaputt ist (wo anders erfolgreich getestet - ohne Treiber).

Die Hardware benötigt keine Treiber - weder USB-Soundkarte noch das USB-Mikro.

System: Windows XP (relativ frisch aufgesetzt) - natürlich Realtek Soundtreiber installiert.

Ich würde mich über Lösungen, Ideen oder wenigstens einen Ansatz wo ich suchen soll, freuen. 

Verdammt noch mal, was für eine Wirkung Service Pack 3 haben kann... Entschuldigung.


----------

